# Remembering Black History Month



## acjohnson53 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Bro.Chris (May 31, 2020)

acjohnson53 said:


> View attachment 6753



Nice


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

